# Meine Erfahrung mit M-Bike, Cala Ratjada



## Tom Jalapeno (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo Bike-Freunde, ich war nun auch auf Malle und habe an einer Tagestour von M-Bikes in Calaradjada teilgenommen. Hier möchte ich Euch nun meine Erfahrung mitteilen die durchaus positiv ist. Vorab, bei M-Bike kann man buchen!

Nun, dieser Anbieter empfiehlt sich, da die Touren ohne ausreichende Lagekenntnisse gar nicht gefahren werden können. Die Anstiege sowie die Abfahrten waren sehr anspruchsvoll was ich mir auch erhofft hatte. Diesbezüglich gab es auch einige Stürze in der Gruppe, denn das Gelände ist nun mal nicht mit einem deutschen Laubwald zu vergleichen den man gewohnt ist, bzw. weiß wie er reagiert und welche tücken er besitzt. Dauerhaft auf Stein, Geröll und groben Schotter zu fahren, verlangt schon gutes Fahrverhalten und bei Sonne gibt es kaum Schatten dort.

Die Räder waren gut, es handelte sich um ein Fully von Cube. Dennoch werde ich @home schön bei meinem Hardtail bleiben, denn selbst eine Hinterradfederung die autom. verriegeln soll, reagiert immer auch noch beim Wiegetritt. Deshalb: Mit einem Hardttail ist man einfach schneller!

Nun Gut, das Equipment war also okay. Allerdings auch hier eine kleine Einschränkung, von den ca. 15 Rädern in der Gruppe musste an etwa 14 mind. 2x der Schlauch geflickt werden. Mein Rad blieb zum Glück verschont.

Die Guides: Alex, total in Ordnung und ein netter und hilfsbereiter Kerl, Markus macht ein bisschen auf supercool. Beide haben Marathonerfahrung, bezüglich Transalp und Trans_germany.

Es gab noch einen dritten Guide der zum Schluß führte, leider kann ich mich an den Namen nicht mehr erinnern. Er war auf jedenfall ganz okay und hatte die zu fahrende Streckecke auch immer beschrieben. Streckenverläufe die einige Kilometer und Abzweigung verliefen konnte man auch nach eigenem und beliebten Ermessen fahren. 

Insgesamt haben die Jungs von 8 von 10 Punkten verdient.

Nun noch etwas, nach der Tour wurde ein Restaurant angesteuert mit den M-Bikes zusammenarbeitet. Vergünstigte Preise, Erdinger alkoholfrei und verschiedene Nudelgerichte gaben der Tour noch einen guten gemeinsamen Abschluß. Ich war auch recht begeistert, so das ich am Abend mit meiner Freundin noch mal im selben Lokal speisen wollte. Der Name des Lokal war: *Pasta Pasta*.

Also als Vorspeise bestellten wir Aioli, in dieser war z.B. gar kein Knoblauch drin, anscheinend wurde dieser einfach vergessen. Als Hauptgericht aß meine Freundin Nudeln mit Meeresgetier, das Essen war ziemlich schnell kalt, hatte keinen Geschmack und in der Garnele steckte sogar der Darm noch drin. Ich hatte ebenfalls ein Nudelgreicht mit Ruccola und insgesamt 5 Pinienkerne. Ich hoffe es waren nicht die letzten die in irgendeine Ritze der Küche gerutsch waren.

Also, nach der Tour eine gute Adresse, aber erspart euch einen Abend dort, es lohnt sich nicht. 

Tom Jalapeno.


----------



## Compagnon (21. Mai 2008)

Witziger Zufall. Ich hatte nur ein Hardtail in der Station in Alcudia gemietet, für 6 Tage (ohne guiding). War ein Cube. Das Rad war bei Übergabe blitzsauber und top gewartet, wirklich sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (22. Mai 2008)

@Tom Jalapeno: Welche Tour/en bist du gefahren?

Ich plane ebenfalls im August-September dort 1 Woche (SO-SA) Urlaub zu machen und mindestens an 3 Touren teilzunehmen. 
http://www.mallorca-biketours.com/html/m_bike_-_touren_cala_ratjada.html
Ich finde die Montags-, Mittwochs und Donnerstagstour interessant. Bei der Montagstour wäre eine Fahrtechnik-Einführung, die lt. M-Bike nicht nur für Einsteiger sondern für jeden zu empfeheln wäre, dabei. Lohnt dies wirklich?

_Bitte alle Erfahrungen (Dauer, Funfaktor, etc.) über die Touren posten_

Gruß,
Nailz


----------



## Tom Jalapeno (22. Mai 2008)

... ich bin die Mittwochstour gefahren, ca. 60km und 100 Hm.


----------



## Tom Jalapeno (23. Mai 2008)

Sorry, 1000Hm natürlich, lach


----------



## nailz (23. Mai 2008)

Tom Jalapeno schrieb:


> Sorry, 1000Hm natürlich, lach



....dacht schon Mallorca wäre eine Scheibe  

Ich habe gestern mal mit M-Bike Kontakt per email aufgenommen. Prompte, freundliche Antwort. Ich werde wohl erst mal sie Montagstour buchen und vor Ort entscheiden, ob ich mir danach nur ein Bike leihe oder die anderen Touren auch mitmache


----------



## peter muc (23. Mai 2008)

hi,

bin 10.2007 mit M-Bike die Transmallorca gefahren und kann den Laden deswegen ruhigen Gewissens empfehlen.  

Das Ganze hat richtig Spaß gemacht: top Strecken, superlange und technisch sehr anspruchsvolle Trails, schöne Landschaften, nette und teilweise recht ausgefallene Unterkünfte, gute Betreuung durch das M-Bike Team etc  
und wenn ich in manchen Beiträgen lese, Markus wäre nicht gerade der "Sympathieträger", dann kann ich diejenigen beruhigen: er ist nicht mehr auf Malle; er tobt sich gerade woanders aus ;-))

Gruß, Peter


----------



## Tom Jalapeno (23. Mai 2008)

...ich kann mich dir anschließen Peter. Vor allen Dingen ist m.biken auf Malle etwas ganz anderes als man von es von unseren heimischen Wäldern gewohnt ist. Die Landschaft ist ebenfalls wunderschön und ich werde sicherlich dort noch einmal fahren. 

Sinnvoll ist es dort, solche Touren dort in der Gruppe bzw. mindestens zu zweit durchzuführen. Nach einer Sturzverletzung würde man dort sicherlich verhungern. Kein Scherz, auch da bitte an die Sicherheit denken und nie alleine fahren.

... und zu Markus, er ist ins Zillerthal glaube ich. Der Sympathieträger ist er sicherlich nicht. Ich glaube, das das Geschäft hauptsächlich auch wg. den anderen Guides gut läuft. 

In diesem Sinne .... ein schönes Bike-weekend, 

Gruß Tom


----------



## jan84 (24. Mai 2008)

Tom Jalapeno schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Räder waren gut, es handelte sich um ein Fully von Cube. Dennoch werde ich @home schön bei meinem Hardtail bleiben, denn selbst eine Hinterradfederung die autom. verriegeln soll, reagiert immer auch noch beim Wiegetritt. Deshalb: Mit einem Hardttail ist man einfach schneller!
> [...]
> 
> Tom Jalapeno.



Aber... Ab... egal wäre Off-Topic.

grüße
Jan

Sorry


----------



## Celina (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin auch schon einmal die Donnerstagstour mitgefahren und war begeistert!!! Kann man nur weiterempfehlen ;-))

Donnerstag/ Son Servera- Copa Catalana:
Diese Tour führt uns über Capdepera und S´Heretat ins Hinterland von Artá. Von dort aus gelangen wir über die alte Bahnstrecke Artá - Palma zum Bahnhof von Son Servera, dieses Stück ist ein absolutes Highligt. Hier findet man Brücken, Tunnel und traumhaften Aussichten auf die Küste! Nach einer kurzen Rast in Son Servera befahren wir ein traumhaftes Waldgebiet mit Singeltrail, Up- und Downhills; dieser Streckenabschnitt ist eine ehemalige Rennstrecke (Copa Catalana/ Weltcup) Nachher fahren wir dann auf Fincawegen durch das Hinterland von Capdepera zurück zu unserem Ausgangspunkt.

http://www.m-bike.com/

Gruss Celina


----------



## schymmi (28. Mai 2008)

hai.
habe im letzten jahr ein 5 tages paket mitgemacht. also alles touren. touren und guides waren top. ebenso die räder. 
der fahrtechnikteil ist echt schon hilfrreich. Teilweise schöne übungen die man hier gerne auch mal nachmachen könnte. und ich möchte wetten das so mancher der "vollprofis" auch damit seine probleme haben wird. 
zumal sollte man den felsigen und sehr harten untergrund dort nicht unterschätzne. bei manchen trails hies es einfach: augen zu und runter!

auserdem hat man auch die möglich sich eventuell dort eine testbike günstig zu erwerben.  

habe mir darauf hin gleichmal mein STEREO schicken lassen.


also alles top. 

meine empfehlung für touren und service.

Ps: markus ist seit Mai in der neuen M-Bike Station im zillertal!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (16. Juni 2008)

So, habe 3 (evtl Verlängerung auf 4) Tage Anfang September gebucht. Werde berichten....


----------



## derschnelle (14. September 2008)

Ich kann mich den nur anschließen Peter, der Markus ist wirklich kein Sympatieträger der ist von sich total voreingenommen und die Freundlichkeit in Person ist er auch nicht ansonsten weiß ich micht was ich sonst so von M-Bike halten soll die scheinen sich da alle nicht wircklich eins zu sein


----------



## nailz (23. September 2008)

Hier mein Erfahrungsbericht:

Ich bin die Mo-,Di- und Do-Tour mitgefahren (Mi kam mangels Teilnehmern leider nicht zustande)

Vorab: Gruß an die Guides! Allesamt nette Typen mit viel Erfahrung.

Bikes, Cube AMS (Fully), waren o.k. Bremsen, Schaltung, Antrieb etc gewartet und voll funktionstüchtig. Bei einer Teilnehmerin wurden auf Wunsch die Bremsgriffe li/re getauscht (Service ). Wegen des "harten Dauereinsatztes" sahen Kette und Kassette entsprechend mitgenomen aus jedoch ohne funktionelle Einschränkungen. Lediglich in die Reifen (Schwalbe Smart Sam 2,25, glaub´ich), die zudem wg der vielen spitzen Steine ungewohnt stark aufgepumpt waren, hatte ich absolut kein Vertauen.
Das ich mich auf dem Cube (wg. Geometrie, Setup) nicht so wohl fühlte wie auf meinem war mir vorab schon klar. Absolut überrascht hat mich was ein 100mm-Fully mit RS Reba und Manitou Radium alles wegstecken kann. Lange, sehr steinige Abfahrten mit kindskopfgroßen Brocken und viel Geröll maltretierten schon recht ordentlich das Handgelenk und die Unterarme. Auch einen Schotterdownhill einer ehemaligen Rennstrecke (Copa Catalana/ Weltcup) und tiefe ausgewaschene Singletrails waren fahrbar

Die Streckenbeschreibung kann man wie von m-bike beschrieben getrost übernehmen.
Das Gelände gleicht einer Mittelgebirgslandschaft, jedoch oft sehr steinig und sandig. Für mich als Wald- und Wurzeltrailer absolut gewöhnungsbedürftig. Die Sandpassagen sind sehr kräftezehrend, auch die teils knackigen Anstiege. Im DH wird man jedoch entsprechend belohnt.
Schnelle, technisch anspruchsvolle und Schiebepassagen; alles dabei.
Etliche TN sind nicht alles gefahren, bzw auf Chickenway ausgwichen. Da immer zwei Guides dabei waren konnte die Gruppe ggf geteilt werden.
Wenige Stürze waren auch zu verzeichnen (Abschürfungen, Platzwunde am Auge und Prellungen)
Konditionell sind die Touren für Gelegenheitsradler sehr anspruchsvoll. Es gab auch zwei, welche die Tour abbrachen und über Asphaltstraßen zurückradelten .

Von mir bekommt das M-Bike-Team eine Empfehlung (diesen ominösen Markus habe ich nicht kennengelernt, der ist im Zillertal)


----------



## FastFabi93 (14. September 2016)

Ich weiß, dass der Thread hier schon ziemlich alt ist, aber ich versuchs trotzdem mal 

Bin Anfang Oktober auch für ca 1 1/2 Wochen auf Mallorca und nehme mein eigenes Fully mit. Ich hab mir mal die Touren bei M-Bike angeguckt und hab mich im "Bikepaket plus" wiedergefunden. Ist hier zufällig in letzter Zeit jemand eine oder mehrere dieser Touren gefahren und kann was zu Kilo- und Höhenmetern sagen ? Bin da noch recht unschlüssig was das angeht, möchte ungern eine Tour buchen und nach der Hälfte abbrechen müssen, weil ich es doch nicht packe :/


----------



## CrossX (15. September 2016)

Den Veranstalter fragen wäre wohl zu einfach oder?


----------



## FastFabi93 (15. September 2016)

Hab ich parallel dazu natürlich gemacht. Bei den Tourenbeschreibungen steht aber extra bei, dass km und hm nicht aussagekräftig sind. Deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass ich da keine Antwort bekomme ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

